# spice up writing.



## Endymion (Jun 11, 2012)

what helps you spice up the writing experience (if of course you need to)?
I listen to Two steps from hell to set up the mood (really helps a lot, they have something for everybody and for every situation) and sometimes it gives me inspiration as well.


----------



## Caged Maiden (Jun 11, 2012)

If you find the secret, please share it with me, because all I've got now does not seem to be working.


----------



## ALB2012 (Jun 11, 2012)

Indeed. I have this idea and it is refusing to stop hiding

ALB2012
The Light Beyond the Storm Chronicles- Book 1 eBook: Alexandra Butcher, Diana Wicker: Amazon.co.uk: Kindle Store


----------



## Penpilot (Jun 11, 2012)

Chilli.... lots and lots of chilli. If that don't put some wind into the sails, nothing will. 

But seriously, silence. I write in silence, and when there's silence, my brain starts to wander and wonder about "things".


----------



## Reaver (Jun 11, 2012)

Caged Maiden said:


> If you find the secret, please share it with me, because all I've got now does not seem to be working.



I call bulls**t!!  You're a phenomenal writer. You just have to stop trying to please everybody and write the kind of story that you would like to see in a book.


----------



## The Blue Lotus (Jun 11, 2012)

IDK, 
I have been staring at my blank screen for hours now... 
I know exactly what I need to do, I just can't get the ball rolling...
Anyone wanna play free word association with me? LOL,  yes, I am that desperate!


----------



## Philip Overby (Jun 12, 2012)

Here's a way to spice up your writing.  Think about something weird you saw in your lifetime.  Or something peculiar.  I was watching "Dark Shadows" the other night and there is a scene where one character is standing in a pumpkin patch.  And I thought, "That would be a cool place to have a scene in a fantasy story."  Maybe somebody throws a pumpkin at someone else.  For me changing settings up helps a lot.  If I have scene where somewhere is sitting in a castle, or bar, or bedroom, or some normal place, then I think what it would be like if there was something weird about said castle, bar, or bedroom.  Sometimes having good scenery gives characters something to play off of.

Another thing I do is just let the characters argue.  There's nothing better (for me anyway) than to have scenes where two characters just don't agree on something.  Putting your characters at odds often helps move a scene along.  Other things that help:

1.  Sudden beast attack
2.  Natural disaster
3.  Random ambush
4.  Guards
5.  Crazy people
6.  Dragon swooping over

Etc. etc.

Also, listening to J-Pop, K-Pop, heavy metal or dubstep.  High energy music makes me write faster for some reason.


----------



## gavintonks (Jun 12, 2012)

writing is a discipline so just write words, if you cannot then do not, you have to get your mind to do what you want and not allow it to decide when it should be working


----------



## Caged Maiden (Jun 12, 2012)

@ Phil.  I do that a lot.  I put something weird in just to have fun and make myself smile.  Some things are too predictable, but when you go with weirdness (especially authentic, real life weirdness) it usually gets things going.  I'm lucky that I have a lot a lot of weird situations to draw on I guess.  Maybe I ought to write some more in.  I mean, you can't make that shit up.  HAHA Thanks.


----------



## Telcontar (Jun 12, 2012)

Generally, there are three things that really get me excited about writing: 

1) Reading inspiring stories about it (often found at blogs, such as Pub Rants and Newbie's Guide to Publishing) 
2) Finishing the first draft of a story 
3) Sharing something I've written

#3 is a little dicey, cuz it really only works for me when the feedback I get aligns with what I already thought - or surprises me by being insightful or more positive than I expected (which can be damaging if it led me to seek sycophantic feedback, which I do not). #1 really helped me finish my first book. #2 has helped me ever since. Every story I finish makes it easier to finish the next one.

All of those steps though will not replace the ability to sit your butt down and write even when you're _not_ excited.


----------

